# Duck call air locking



## bald9eagle (Apr 7, 2014)

Question for you guys that make your own duck call inserts. I bought some inserts from Grassy Creek. These aren't like the Echo inserts that come with the reeds already in them. On the smaller size inserts I have no problem getting the sound I want. 

The problem is that on the larger bell inserts the call will air lock if blown a little too hard. I am trying to make some single reed calls with the larger inserts but can't get the sound. 

*Reeds too short?
*Reeds too long?
*Toneboard need light sanding?

Which is most likely to make the call airlock when too much air is blown?


----------



## SENC (Apr 7, 2014)

Post pics of the toneboard (top and side) with reed in and out and you'll get better help. Reed size relative to tonechannel length is important, so you can check reed length vs tonechannel length on both your new and old inserts to give you an idea of which direction to go.


----------

